# t-Cut?



## Domh (Nov 12, 2004)

I havent had my tt long and as its in black I can see light scratches on it at different angles quite easily.

Is it ok to T cut it?

What type should I use?

Thanks.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

No No No No No!!!!!

Never use T Cut - there are various products for removing swirl marks such as Meguairs Scratch X. I am sure others will give the names of similar products


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

I used T Cut to get rid of swirl marks on a black car recently and its done a fab job, just remember to finish off with a good quality wax. If used very carefully it isn't any worse/better than other products on the market IMHO.

All products which help shift scratches are going to be abrasive in order to cut through the damaged paint, the more expensive may be less so, therefore using smaller amounts of T Cut and a bit of care isn't going to do it any harm.


----------



## dylarolla (Mar 5, 2003)

That's an interesting point. What is the difference chemically and physically between T-Cut and any other 'scratch/swirl removal' substance?

We do tend to slate T-Cut on this forum but is it justified? Maybe we're all chumps for spending ludicrous amounts of money on products that essentially do the very same thing as T-Cut.

I'm expecting someone to put me in my place here incidentally


----------



## panbikes (Nov 14, 2004)

Metallic t cut is fine as it is more watered down than the regular.

I use this carefully and sparingly on all paint finishes. Metallic or not.

Just one application. Small areas at a time, wait 5 mins to dry and then remove residue

Lint free cotton cloth is the best to apply it with.

Has not failed me yet or stripped paint off any of my cars/ motorbikes

Happy polishing

panbikes

2001 denim blue 225TTR hardtopped


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

T-cut is far more abrasive than products like swissol and zymol (I use the latter) results are fantasic with both I mentioned


----------



## DolphinTT (Sep 27, 2004)

Just last night i used Autoglym "Paint Restorer" (Halfords), as i had a foot long scratch on the bonnet edge.

It did an amazing job. The scratch was quite deep, but hadn't gone as far as the undercoat. The scratch has now disappeared entirely!
It did take a bit of effort though, rubbing with medium pressure in parallel line to the scratch.

This was on a silver car btw.

Polished up with two applications of Zymol afterwards and it looks mint.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Irrespective on what type you use... the most important thing is NEVER use a circular motion!!!!!

And if you aren't sure, try it on an inconspicuous area of paintwork.

Most "polishes" will remove scratches and small paint defects and by their very nature they are abrasive to varying degrees... the T cut metallic (as has been mentioned) is less abrasive than regular T cut.

Whatever you do, ALWAYS complete the job with a high quality wax...

Remember: Polishes remove, waxes add!


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

nutts said:


> Irrespective on what type you use... the most important thing is NEVER use a circular motion!!!!!
> 
> And if you aren't sure, try it on an inconspicuous area of paintwork.
> 
> ...


True 'wax on wax off' has a lot to answer for


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

stgeorgex997 said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Irrespective on what type you use... the most important thing is NEVER use a circular motion!!!!!
> ...


Exactly


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

DolphinTT said:


> It did take a bit of effort though, rubbing with medium pressure in parallel line to the scratch.


Sounds like a good result.  Can someone confirm this technique? Should you rub in line (parallel) or across (perpendicular) to the scratch? I've never been 100% sure.
Thanks.


----------



## DolphinTT (Sep 27, 2004)

Racer,

As Nutts wrote, never do circular motion with t-cut or similar.
The directions for Autoglym mentioned parallel to the scratch.

Parallel worked for me! Can't believe it worked to be honest, as everything else i have tried in the past for scratches (t-cut included) didn't get "my" required finish.
Just make sure you treat the paintwork with wax afterwards.

Hope you get a result.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I recently bought some Swissol Mechanic Paint Repair to fix a deep lacquer scratch on the CRV - rub in line with the scratch definitly.

Touch wood I haven't needed such tactics on the TT but then the kids know they would be toast if they marked 'Daddy's Car'.Just wish they applied the same respect to Mummy's which is prob worth more now.


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Excellent, I have a scratch which will hopefully be gone by the weekend now. Thanks.


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

anyone tried this BEFORE having to resort to their RENOVATER product
http://cars.aol.co.uk/2012/02/01/autogl ... sh-review/


----------

